# Los 8000 regalos de Romarsan



## Vampiro

¡¡Guapa!!
Ocho mil posts, *felicitaciones*.
Sigue siempre igual, amiga querida, tu dulzura y simpatía hacen falta en este foro.
Te traje un regalo.
Besos.
 
Eduardo.
 
(Les gané a todos, jé)
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Rose Lee, 8 x 8 = 64. No esperamos menos de tí. Más de ocho mil. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmC1c8DH4eE


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas Felicidades Ro!

Eres parte importante de la fuerza que impulsa este foro, siempre amable, siempre considerada, siempre dispuesta a ayudar desinteresadamente, y siempre con una sonrisa sincera. 

Mi "viejo" y yo te mandamos un abrazote


----------



## Rayines

*¡Bueno, Ro, FELICITACIONES! a seguir trabajando  con afán, ahinco y a..a...a ver... Amistad!*


----------



## turi

Felicidades por esos 8.000 posts!!

Siempre un placer leer tus aportaciones.

Y que sean muchos más!!!

Un abrazo,

Juan


----------



## chamyto

¡ Guau ! ¡ 8000 ! 

Yo estoy aún camino de los 5000 ...

Congratulations .


----------



## la_machy

*!Muchas, muchísimas felicidades, querida Ro!*   

8000 y ha sido un gusto compartir muchos de ellos, guapa.

Te dejo un regalito, elige el que gustes (o todos, si quieres), y llega todavía más alto .

!Un abrazote!

Marie

(chamyto, estaremos pendientes ;-)


----------



## Nanon

¡Más de 8000 posts! Y tú, siempre tan adorable...
Felicitaciones y... besos permanentes.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Queridísima Ro, enhorabuena por esas 8.000 aportaciones. El resto de la felicitación en persona..... Yo que puedo.


----------



## Mirlo

¡Ro, pero qué rápido llegaste! Muchas felicidades y que sean muchos más!!!


----------



## Metztli

Amiga! ahora sí que qué numerazo!!!

Felicidades!!! 

(Hola a todos!)


----------



## Antpax

Jodó, ¿Cómo se me ha pasado ésto? Tarde, como siempre, no tengo vergüenza .

¡¡Muchas Felicidades Ro!! 8.000 wow, gran cifra, pero tienes que seguir al menos hasta los 100.000, y con que sean la mitad de buenos que los de ahora, ya sería suficiente.

Besos .

Antie


----------



## romarsan

Vampiro said:


> ¡¡Guapa!!
> Ocho mil posts, *felicitaciones*.
> Sigue siempre igual, amiga querida, tu dulzura y simpatía hacen falta en este foro.
> Te traje un regalo.
> Besos.
> 
> Eduardo.
> 
> (Les gané a todos, jé)
> _


 
Querido Vampiro, me emocionaste. Muchas gracias por tus bonitas palabras y por esa flor que me ha encantado. 
Un besote


----------



## romarsan

Queridos amigos:
Manuel, que suerte he tenido de poder leerte y contarte entre mis amigos, sabes lo mucho que te aprecio.

Mi querida Tampi, con tus hilos aprendí, disfrute y encontré una muy buena amiga.

Inés, tantas cosas que hemos compartido han cimentado nuestra amistad (hasta somos vecinas de granja, jejeje)

Juan, siempre tan divertido y tan amigo de tus amigos.

Chamyto, muchas gracias por estar aquí. Estás cerca de pasar de milenio y habrá que celebrarlo como la ocasión merece.

Marie, eres una de las personas imprescindibles de este foro, siempre tan amable y cálida.

Anne, siempre me ha encantado leerte, hemos compartido dudas y siempre ha sido un placer compartir contigo. Gracias guapa.

Mi querida Elenilla con quien los cafés compartidos son un lujazo (habrá que organizar algo pronto).

Mirlo, guapa, no coincidimos mucho últimamente, pero siempre que veo tu nick abro el hilo para leerte. Un besote.

Mi Luna Lunera favorita, divertida, cariñosa, buena amiga. He tenido una gran suerte al conocerte.

Antie, querida Modmiga, tantas cosas hemos compartido juntos que parece que nos conozcamos de siempre.

Muchísimas gracias a todos. Hace un tiempo me apunté al no congrats, pero me ha hecho muchísima ilusión veros a todos aquí, ha sido una bonita sorpresa y, con mis disculpas a los moderadores de este foro por marearles con mis cambios de opinión, me gustaría que no borraran el hilo.
Gracias.
Rosalía


----------



## Lurrezko

¿8.000? Yo sólo veo 7.999, que no tiene ningún mérito...

Muchísimas felicidades, hermosa


----------



## romarsan

Jejeje, gracias Lurrezko. Debió pasar la segadora y algún post no se agachó a tiempo.


----------



## Peterdg

Romarsan,

¡¡¡Felicidades!!!!

No nos cruzamos mucho (no entiendo muy bien por qué) pero, de alguna manera, sé que estás.

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## romarsan

Muchas gracias Peter. Yo también sé que estás, eres uno de los foreros a los que sigo, sobre todo en el Café


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Coincido con Lurrezko: ¡solo son siete mil novecientos noventa y nueve! ¿Por qué tanta celebración?.
Muchísimas felicidades.


----------



## Pinairun

¡Porque se lo merece, qué carajo! Vais a poneros a contar ahora...

Ro, no sé si hemos coincidido alguna vez, pero te he visto pasar muchas veces y siempre ha sido con gusto.

¡Felicidades!
Espero verte en muchos miles más.


----------



## Colchonero

Y encima acabo de ver que en Valencia la gente andaba en la playita tomando el sol. ¡Qué injusto es el mundo!  Muchas felicidades, guapa, últimamente apenas nos encontramos en el foro. Siempre es un placer la charla contigo. Y las risas.


----------



## romarsan

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Coincido con Lurrezko: ¡solo son siete mil novecientos noventa y nueve! ¿Por qué tanta celebración?.
> Muchísimas felicidades.



Jejeje, disculpa, hice mal la suma, pero te juro jurito que salían 8000 cuando yo los conté 
Gracias por venir 



Pinairun said:


> ¡Porque se lo merece, qué carajo! Vais a poneros a contar ahora...
> 
> Ro, no sé si hemos coincidido alguna vez, pero te he visto pasar muchas veces y siempre ha sido con gusto.
> 
> ¡Felicidades!
> Espero verte en muchos miles más.



¡Así se habla guapa! ...

Querida Pina, muchísimas gracias, creo que sí hemos coincidido, pero lo que sí es seguro es que siempre leo tus posts, me encanta lo que dices y como lo dices.


----------



## romarsan

Colchonero said:


> Y encima acabo de ver que en Valencia la gente andaba en la playita tomando el sol. ¡Qué injusto es el mundo!  Muchas felicidades, guapa, últimamente apenas nos encontramos en el foro. Siempre es un placer la charla contigo. Y las risas.



Muchas gracias amigo. Si que hemos compartido momentos divertidos, jejeje.
No he tenido mucho tiempo estos días para participar en el foro, pero si que he entrado a leeros, de eso no puedo prescindir.

La verdad es que hemos tenido una semana primaveral de temperaturas muy agradables, pero ya amenazan con que la semana próxima vuelve el frio


----------



## Vampiro

romarsan said:


> Muchísimas gracias a todos. Hace un tiempo me apunté al no congrats, pero me ha hecho muchísima ilusión veros a todos aquí, ha sido una bonita sorpresa y, con mis disculpas a los moderadores de este foro por marearles con mis cambios de opinión, me gustaría que no borraran el hilo.
> Gracias.
> Rosalía


No sabía que estabas en la lista de “Thanks, but no thanks” (para ser honesto no sé ni siquiera dónde o cómo se consulta esa lista), pero no quise perder la oportunidad de saludarte.
Más allá de lo que se podría decir por amistad, creo honestamente que tus aportes al foro son valiosos, y que tu actitud siempre conciliadora y amable le hace muy bien al ambiente wordreferenciano.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> No sabía que estabas en la lista de “Thanks, but no thanks” (para ser honesto no sé ni siquiera dónde o cómo se consulta esa lista), pero no quise perder la oportunidad de saludarte.
> Más allá de lo que se podría decir por amistad, creo honestamente que tus aportes al foro son valiosos, y que tu actitud siempre conciliadora y amable le hace muy bien al ambiente wordreferenciano.
> Un abrazo.
> _



¿Hablamos de la misma persona?¿De Cantanke Rousalee?


----------



## romarsan

Jejeje, gracias queridos amigos.
Un beso


----------



## Calambur

Pero ¿cuántos hilos de felicitaciones te han abierto, mujer?
O quizá estoy mareada (antes anduve por aquí). ¿Será que bebí demasiado y ya veo doble?
Bueno, como sea, *felicitaciones*. 
Pero me vuelvo a la otra fiesta, porque ésta parece para abstemios.


----------



## romarsan

Calambur said:


> Pero ¿cuántos hilos de felicitaciones te han abierto, mujer?
> O quizá estoy mareada (antes anduve por aquí). ¿Será que bebí demasiado y ya veo doble?
> Bueno, como sea, *felicitaciones*.
> Pero me vuelvo a la otra fiesta, porque ésta parece para abstemios.



Jajajaja, gracias guapa.
Mira, voy a por algo de beber para que la cosa no se ponga sosa.

Un beso grandote.


----------



## kreiner

Acostumbrado a llegar tarde a las fiestas, no quiero ser el último en apuntarme a *é*sta (_sic_).
Enhorabuena, Romarsan. Llegar a 8000 es una proeza que sólo consiguen los alpinistas consumados.


----------



## romarsan

Gracias Kreiner. Es muy agradable escalar posts con vosotros como compañeros. 

Un abrazo.
Rosalía


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

romarsan said:


> Gracias Kreiner. Es muy agradable escalar posts con vosotros como compañeros.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> Rosalía



Los 8.000 no están mal. Lo admirable son esos 26, que yo llamaria 'de la fama'. O lo que es lo mismo, los 26 primeros, sobre los cuales se han construido los 8.000 restantes.
Ni idea de cuantos Empire States representa eso, pero seguro que son la tira.
No dejes que te gane el cansancio. Ni siquiera cuando llegues a los 16.052.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hmm, 8,000 post hace un mes y ahora, sólo 8,026: ¿qué te pasó?
Supongo que algo te ocupa mucho pero no veo qué  
Gracias por tu amabilidad, tu paciencia y tu buen humor.
Eres un cielo


----------



## romarsan

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Los 8.000 no están mal. Lo admirable son esos 26, que yo llamaria 'de la fama'. O lo que es lo mismo, los 26 primeros, sobre los cuales se han construido los 8.000 restantes.
> Ni idea de cuantos Empire States representa eso, pero seguro que son la tira.
> No dejes que te gane el cansancio. Ni siquiera cuando llegues a los 16.052.


 
Gracias Manuel, yo tampoco tengo idea de cuantos Empire States llevamos en el foro, pero no dejaré que me gane el cansancio, querido amigo, lo paso genial compartiendo contigo.



DearPrudence said:


> Hmm, 8,000 post hace un mes y ahora, sólo 8,026: ¿qué te pasó?
> Supongo que algo te ocupa mucho pero no veo qué
> Gracias por tu amabilidad, tu paciencia y tu buen humor.
> Eres un cielo


 
¡Ay! Levanté el pie del acelerador y ya ves 
Gracias por estar ahí, guapa, siempre me haces sonreir.
Un beso


----------

